# ,
:      ,     .

----------


## mvf

-145 - .

----------

,   ,     ,       .  . 145

----------


## mvf

**,      ,     .

   :
_   ,     ,           145 ,      -          1 ;     ,   161 ,      2 ._

----------


## Cooler

*mvf*,   " "  ,    ** ,   .145     ,   .

  ,       :



> *    -     30  2006 . N 03-04-14/20*
> ...
>  ,  ,     .145                   -       ,          ,               .

----------

,    ,          145 .,     (     ?).          .   ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 **,   ?    ?

----------

> **,   ?    ?


  ( -)     !
               " ,  ",     .
   :


> -145 - .





> **,      ,     .
> 
>    :
> _   ,     ,           145 ,      -          1 ;     ,   161 ,      2 ._


    -     !
 :      ,   :
         ;
  (, ),   -,         -,    .
  -,  ,    ,     "  ()".
 ,    (, ), ,  ,    .        (, ).
http://www.audit-it.ru/account5/berat3.php
    )

----------


## Cooler

> " ,  ",     .


      ,  .

           .

----------

> ,  .
> 
>            .


  :yes:        .      ?
!

----------

> -145 - .


    ,    .      .         .

----------


## Andyko

** , ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Natalia M

( )  1 .       ,   - ..

----------


## Natalia M

> ,    ,          145 .,     (     ?).          .   ?


" .  ", 2007, N 22

:   ,    ,        . 149  ,           ?

:  . 1 . 80               ,  ,        ()  ,      .        ,    ,         .
   . 7      ,           ,       17.03.2003 N 71,                   ,       ,         .
  ,  ,   ,       ,       . 21  .
  . 143   :
;
 ;
,             ,        .
 ,                          .
 , . 149           (, ),     ,       .
    07.11.2006 N 136             .  3 . 1  ,     . 1       .        ,  . . 1  2 . 163  ,   ,    (  ),    , . 1  9 .   . 1    .
   ,    ,    ,    . 149  ,            .

.



3 

30.05.2007

----------


## Andyko

145  149 -      ?

----------


## mvf

*Natalia M*,      145.

----------


## Natalia M

> 145  149 -      ?


 ,

----------

> , ?


*Andyko*,            .        .          ,     ,     .

----------


## sovetov

.145 
  -  21 .
 .      ,    29  2006 . -    2006   .

----------


## olija

-     .         . ,  "?    145",  - "--", .     2006.   nalog.ru 23.10.2006.            ,    .              145 .     .            .             .        ?        .   ?

----------


## olija

.     .       ,..       . :Big Grin:

----------

,       .        .

----------

,         ,      ,    .

----------


## olija

> ,         ,     ,


     ?           .   ? ,  .

----------


## rasterjasha

7  -,     "   ?" 
  ,   .
 - ,     -           " "    ,  _"?"_   ...     ? :Hmm:

----------

> 7  -,     "   ?" 
>   ,   .
>  - ,     -           " "    ,  _"?"_   ...     ?


/     ,       (  )             .

----------


## @

13.02.2003 N 10462/02 -     . 145

----------


## rasterjasha

, !   :Smilie:     .
     -   .   :Smilie:

----------

.145.           : .,  1 ()   9.       9 ?
:
1  () -     .145  "	
2  -    
 ?								 ....  ...    ?
 :   100 ..     ..   ....   2 ? 100         84,7 ?

----------

